# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Anyone Know If Olympia Will Be On Tv???

## Mr. Trenton

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows if the Olympia will be aired on TV this year and if so is it on paperview or which station is on, and oh yea what day and time also. Thanks.

----------


## Sal Paradise

> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows if the Olympia will be aired on TV this year and if so is it on paperview or which station is on, and oh yea what day and time also. Thanks.


From another post:
From FLEX online:

Once again, Physical.TV and the IFBB are bringing you the Mr. Olympia 2003 live on October 25, in color and in your face. It will be available on iNDEMAND pay-per-view in the U.S. and StarChoice and Viewer's Choice in Canada. The flexing begins at 7 PM Pacific/10 PM Eastern for only $29.95. Like last year, the broadcast will allow you to vent about the action in a special "Fans Talk Back" feature, available on the Internet at www.Physical.TV, where you can vote for your choice for the top 10. Results will be revealed on the broadcast. A rebroadcast of the Mr. O will then be available after the event on iNDEMAND. Contact your local cable provider.

Sal

----------


## Mr. Trenton

thanks

----------


## Irongrip400

Watched it and coleman looked incredible.

----------

